# Ryanair - step by step guide to getting a refund



## MrEarl (2 Jul 2020)

> Ryanair cancelled my flight - I want cash back. How do I get it?




Step 1 - Request a Refund From The Airline



> Under EU Regulation 261/2014, airlines must reimburse passengers whose flights are cancelled the choice of a refund or a re-routing within seven days.
> 
> Source. https://www.thejournal.ie/airlines-flights-cancelled-refund-vouchers-eu-commission-5097851-May2020/




Step 2 - on Day 8, Log a Complaint With The Airline.


Step 3 - Assuming no satisfaction within a reasonable period, make a complaint against the airline - see link below:









						Make A Complaint About Flight Cancellations, Delays and more
					

How best to make your flight complaint depends on what type of complaint it is. Read more about how to make flight related complaints on FlightRights.ie




					www.flightrights.ie
				





Step 4 - Contact Your Card Provider and have them do a "charge back" as the airline didn't provide the service that you paid them for.


.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jul 2020)

Hi Mr Earl

Could you expand on Step 1.   I got the email. Followed it and it did not seem to allow me to claim a refund other than to start a conversation, which I just don't have time to do.

Brendan


----------

